# perfect time for my truck to be down



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

jjjjjjjjjj


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

I feel for ya' man. Every piece of equip. I touched today broke, we were scrambling to try and keep up. If it had happened on a weekday, I'd be f..ed. Maybe tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

chirst thats not good at all . hope get something rigged up soon


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

What happened to your truck? That does suck too. I'd be screwed up the you know what if that happened to me. KNOCKING ON WOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

Yea that does suck. I was on my last driveway when my pin and cable just broke and i was omg it already broke earlier this morning then all of sudden it breaks good. O well at least it broke on my last driveway lol.

Happy Plowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

my caliper sprung a leak i lost the entire fluid resivoir in like 5 min


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

i know what ya mean. tie-rod just fell off on my truck. went right off the road. was down for about 3 hours. not a good day.


----------

